# Parts for Rival Grind-o-matic



## pam916 (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a rival grind-o-matic on ebay but it didn't come with the grinder discs, the blade, the knife or the part that pushes the meat.  Any ideas about where I can get these parts would be appreciated.  It is a 2100 model.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a previous thread that should get you started. Good luck

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/80700/blade-for-rival-grind-o-matic

I also just found this...More good luck to you............

http://www.householdappliance.com/oster_kitchen_center_meat_grinder_parts.html


----------



## sales-chelsie13 (Oct 14, 2013)

I happen to have a rival 2100 M/1 for sale it has all its parts the meat pusher and the instructions.  Please let me know because I have it on the floor to be sold


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 14, 2013)

Sales-Chelsie13 said:


> I happen to have a rival 2100 M/1 for sale it has all its parts the meat pusher and the instructions.  Please let me know because I have it on the floor to be sold



This thread is 2 1/2 years old and the OP only had one post so I doubt they are here looking for parts for their grinder anymore.


----------



## deafy (Dec 30, 2013)

do you still have that 2100M? please let me know


----------

